# Bidding



## mstapper (Jul 28, 2010)

I am bidding a bank lot, Shoudl I bid by the hour or job? if so how much an hour shoudl I cahrge> THanks


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok so what are the details. And why don't you charge my the minute


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Depends,are you union or not?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

grandview;1054369 said:


> Depends,are you union or not?


I'll give you a break since you posted that at 4 in the a.m.

^ charge by the season. 

$59,432.69


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

I would bid it per/time or per/season unless you have a 6' blade then per/hr.


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

Longae29;1054386 said:


> I'll give you a break since you posted that at 4 in the a.m.
> 
> ^ charge by the season.
> 
> $59,432.69


Are you crazy! I wouldn't touch it for that!


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

The bank will want the parking lot clean, the bank I do on a larger snowfall I may plow 2 to 3 times during the day and then clean everything after... So bid accordingly,,, And I do it by the hour with a minimum for each time I'm there


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

did I tell you guys seasonal plowing for me. Only thing you need to do is keep the lot open and send out the bill each month.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

mstapper;1054349 said:


> I am bidding a bank lot, Shoudl I bid by the hour or job? if so how much an hour shoudl I cahrge> THanks


per trip is the best.


----------

